# Dump trailer - gooseneck vs bumper pull



## Kasay (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking at moving up from my 6x10 dump trailer to a larger one. Preferably 14-16’. Can’t decide between a gooseneck or bumper pull and potentially adding drop down sides so it can be used to haul material as well.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

In terms of capacity and stability you're getting a lot more with a fifth-wheel. You're distributing the tongue weight directly over your trucks rear axle and in turn a percentage to the fronts. With a ball hitch its all on the rear wheels and lifts the front end which isn't ideal as you start hauling really heavy loads. 

The downside to fifth-wheels is you have a giant heavy steel hitch taking up 75% of the usable space in the bed of your truck. If you don't use the bed much that's not an issue, if you do it can be a PITA to work around. They're not too terribly difficult to remove but they are pretty heavy if you're trying to do it solo.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TRThomas said:


> In terms of capacity and stability you're getting a lot more with a fifth-wheel. You're distributing the tongue weight directly over your trucks rear axle and in turn a percentage to the fronts. With a ball hitch its all on the rear wheels and lifts the front end which isn't ideal as you start hauling really heavy loads.
> 
> The downside to fifth-wheels is you have a giant heavy steel hitch taking up 75% of the usable space in the bed of your truck. If you don't use the bed much that's not an issue, if you do it can be a PITA to work around. They're not too terribly difficult to remove but they are pretty heavy if you're trying to do it solo.


Probably why he said gooseneck not 5th wheel.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

Inner10 said:


> TRThomas said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of capacity and stability you're getting a lot more with a fifth-wheel. You're distributing the tongue weight directly over your trucks rear axle and in turn a percentage to the fronts. With a ball hitch its all on the rear wheels and lifts the front end which isn't ideal as you start hauling really heavy loads.
> ...


Well i feel dumb. Disregard the part about taking up the bed space when not towing and removale being a PITA. Everything else still applies.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If I was getting a 16’ goose dump it would have tandem duals. You will overload that thing with 7-8k axles every time you haul fill or stone. Demo probably not.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

TRThomas said:


> In terms of capacity and stability you're getting a lot more with a fifth-wheel. You're distributing the tongue weight directly over your trucks rear axle and in turn a percentage to the fronts. With a ball hitch its all on the rear wheels and lifts the front end which isn't ideal as you start hauling really heavy loads.
> 
> The downside to fifth-wheels is you have a giant heavy steel hitch taking up 75% of the usable space in the bed of your truck. If you don't use the bed much that's not an issue, if you do it can be a PITA to work around. They're not too terribly difficult to remove but they are pretty heavy if you're trying to do it solo.


 That's not true about a goose neck ball taking up all the space in the bed, my last one was just a ball that stuck up from the bed and when not in use it could be turned over and set down so the bed was empty you could not even tell I had a goose neck hitch.

I think it cost about 5 bills I got it free for buying a 48ft $54,000 trailer.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

gooseneck will pull better, handle better and just be better in every way, and be safer
only down side is you can't run with a ladder rack if you pull a gooseneck 
maybe a trac rack would work

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

sunkist said:


> That's not true about a goose neck ball taking up all the space in the bed, my last one was just a ball that stuck up from the bed and when not in use it could be turned over and set down so the bed was empty you could not even tell I had a goose neck hitch.
> 
> I think it cost about 5 bills I got it free for buying a 48ft $54,000 trailer.


Sorry, I meant disregard the part about it taking up a lot of space.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I've had my bumper pull 7x14 dump trailer for ten years. There have only been two times I could've used the extra weight distribution that a gooseneck would provide. Both times I overloaded it with dirt. Just made me ride nose high in a 2nd gen Dodge diesel. 



Oh, and the receiver broke in half. 



Now I know how to load it when I haul dirt, which is rare these days. 



For Construction Demo, I have 10 years of landfill receipts that show an average of 2000 lbs, with a record high of 4000 lbs. 



Trailer by itself weighs 4600 lbs. and is rated for 14K.


It being bumper pull, fits better into residential driveways, and allows me to fill the bed of the truck as well, when hooked up. 



All depends on how you plan to use it. 



If I was a roofer, I'd probably go gooseneck.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Really depends on how much you're gonna haul.

And if you want a lumber rack. 

As Donohue mentioned, it's a no-go with a gooseneck.

Keep in mind that if your brand spankin' new gooseneck dump trailer has a GVW over 10K, you need to get a Commercial Drivers License.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I always thought it would be nice to have a goose neck dump and then pull a tool trailer behind it. Probably never do it but I hate having to make two trips. ( Exactly what I am doing tomorrow for a deck demo)


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Keep in mind that if your brand spankin' new gooseneck dump trailer has a GVW over 10K, you need to get a Commercial Drivers License.


Is that just in Commiefornia? 

Here no Cdl needed until over 26,000 GCVW.

I do have to have DOT numbers on the trucks since I'm over 10,000 and using them for commerce.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

cdl here for trailer over 10k
the 26k rule is for a single vehicle 
you dont get to add your truck plus trailer weight and keep it under 26k to have it work 
once your trailer hits 10k, its cdl time

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep. :thumbsup:

Straight truck to 26K, or trailer to 10K, no CDL required. Just a Class C.

Then there is a Class B, straight truck over 26K to I don't know what. Trailer still has to be under 10K.

Then Class A. Covers everything. I have a Class A, along with Doubles/Triples, Tanker Vehicle (any tank over 500 Gallons), and HazMat Endorsements.

Only thing I can't drive is a bus with more than 16 people.

Fine with me. When I get out on the highway, I'm not trying to haul a bunch of assholes around with me. :laughing:

Just me, the roar of a diesel engine, and the CB. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

So am I supposed to have a DOT number on my pickup that's lettered up and pulling a trailer? And am I supposed to go through the scales?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to have a dot # on my pickup 
suppose to get it and the trailers dot yearly inspections
truck, car, van. if it's used for business it's a commercial vehicle 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Calidecks said:


> So am I supposed to have a DOT number on my pickup that's lettered up and pulling a trailer? And am I supposed to go through the scales?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Not if it has a pickup bed.

CA numbers only kick in with after market bodies, or over 14K GVWR.

Any trailer over 10K GVWR would require a Class A, though.

CHP makes a regular living popping dumb$#!t growers up here with their stupid dually's pulling 24K trailers.

RED TAG! Cha-Ching. :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Calidecks said:


> So am I supposed to have a DOT number on my pickup that's lettered up and pulling a trailer? And am I supposed to go through the scales?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Your trailer is under the weight limit.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Yep. :thumbsup:
> 
> Straight truck to 26K, or trailer to 10K, no CDL required. Just a Class C.
> 
> ...



You made me nervous, I had to look it up again and refresh my memory 

https://dmv.ny.gov/forms/mv500c.pdf

Pretty sure I'm good up to 26k GCVW with my class D NY.

Actually, now that I think of it, I know I'm good, 'cause I've gone through DOT twice with the skidsteer and attachments behind me, grossing 22k, and didn't get a ticket for out of class license.....the first time I did get a ticket for trailer out of inspection


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

mrcat said:


> You made me nervous, I had to look it up again and refresh my memory
> 
> https://dmv.ny.gov/forms/mv500c.pdf
> 
> ...


:laughing:

Yeah that's a little different than Cali.

You guys sure have a lot of License classes and endorsements.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I’m in Massachusetts. As far as I know we are 26k GCWR no cdl. If you are 26001 you are cdl. I’ve got the dot #, dot med card, etc, etc. it’s a pain in the ass.


----------

